# Transmission noise in 540i 6-speed



## eswimm (Aug 1, 2003)

I have a 2002 540i 6-speed and I've noticed when I have my window down, that the transmission makes alot of noise when shifting. It's most obvious if I'm going through a fast food drive thru, because close proximity to the wall reflects the transmission sound up.

The sound is best described as a clunk and it generally happens when I push the clutch in at low speed/rpms. There's no obvious performance problems, it just doesn't sound like a noise you'd expect to come from this caliber of car.

I saw mention of a similar problem in the 3 series forum, with a general response of it being normal. Is this indeed normal for this car?


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

I also own a 2001 540i 6 and im aslo hearing the noise you explained. I think its normal :dunno:


----------

